# Edinburgh Area



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Couple of lovely spots we found in Scotland, l didn't add them to the database l can experiment if wanted it was asking area and l am not sure where each part starts other than sort of near Edinburgh but what that counts as :?: 
this was our first Wildcamping night and loved it.

Number one Post Code EH49 7NH
Blackness Castle Yacht Club. It is off down a tight twisty road but takes buses so figures it could take CB at 24.5 ft (see l been learning)
It was off the beaten track but actually Blackness Castle comes in at 55 on the tourist attractions.
When you get to the bottom of the road and to the T jct turn right towards the castle you will see the YC about 30yds on the left.

We parked up alongside the back wall of the Yacht club which was closed. They are voting on committee and the village is in uproar as one of the groups wants to get a new drinks supplier. 
A tap to wash boots on the YC wall not sure it the water was drinkable no one about to ask. 

Walking up to the castle had a long chat to the gentleman in the shop sadly l didnt get his name.. l was barely able to draw breath he was a mine of info. Inc about the committee was a problem as he used it on the way home to get a pint and all gossip he lives in a nearby village. 
He said that quite often motorhomes park where we had so not to worry and annoyingly due to boy racers wrecking the castle grounds at night they had to put in bollards or would have been happy to have MH there. 
Make sure you take a pen and paper he will reel off loads of places to stay and head for unfortunatly l didn't have pen/paper handy and only one stuck in my mind. Make note to carry said items when l leave the CB.

There was public loo's about 50yds away from the YC and we emptied the poo pot there with no raised eyebrows.. (cleaned and disinfected afterwards any mess l made.. after a quick panic read of another part of MHF where do l empty the PP) and bins around for rubbish.
The pub was also shut and had for rent signs up. Was told of another by our castle shop friend but it wasn't important as neither Andy or l drink. 

NUMBER 2 
55.925638, -3.634131
(l think l have done the lat thing right if it doesnt work let me know)
Our friend from the Castle Shop suggested Beecraigs Country Park.
It was an interesting trip l was a tad nervous on the tight roads but we made it some impressive up and downs on the route.
We found a parking spot in the forest but there was a notice board and in small writing said that the gates were locked at dusk each day. Given that the park was well maintained l was worried we may get moved on and have to hunt in the dark so after a coffee we drove towards Bathgate.

A couple of miles along past the Korean War memorial and past the turning to Cairnpapple Hill we found a great spot. It was about 1500 ft about Bathgate fantastic view and was a lovely new years eve. We nipped out at midnight and watched fireworks and twinkling lights.. then back to warm up by god it was cold! There was the odd car pulling in and out and when we stepped out (or in my case fell out as l didnt realise the step was in) found 3 cars parked up in the car park to watch the new year in.
Slight slope but not a problem think if we parked by the pavement part / bin it was flatter but we slept like logs. Tarmac and even our own rubbish bin :-D


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

All tap water in Scotland is drinkable lass. :wink:


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks Bigtree will bear that in mind, as it was labelled for cleaning boots wasn't sure and we were ok for water


----------

